# Fiona - RIP



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Fiona my 17 year old gray tiger cat had to be put to sleep today. She lost her battle with an agressive kidney disease that three months ago was under control, but just this past week it left her with only 10% kidney use. She lived a long and spoiled life being my constant knitting and bed buddy......

My heart is so full but so heavy........... I will miss her so much, but her eyes told me today that it was time for me to let her cross over ....... she promised to wait for me.......

She is the only cat my children have ever known - they are adults now and their hearts are crushed that they lost their classroom mascot (I homeschooled my girls.).....

Thanks for letting me share a little bit of my sorrow today.

KathyTNY


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of dear Fiona's passing.

I lost my cat of 19 years to kidney disease. Bullwinkel will keep her company until you see her again. He is a grey tiger also.

You did the right thing, we have to take care of our dear friends when they need us the most. 

(((((Hugs to you and your family.)))))

Donna


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Fiona sounds like a wonderful friend. 
Hugs


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear this Kathy, was praying she would make a full recovery.  
Hugs


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It's amazing how cats can be so spoiled, but so easy to love. It's hard to say goodbye to a 4-legged family member and to acknowledge that their time has come. You're in my thoughts. *Hugs*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Fiona.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Your post brought tears to MY eyes.  So sorry to hear about Fiona, she sounds like a sweet and lovely girl. You did the right thing. ::hugs::


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Fiona lived a long and happy life with you and your family. My thoughts go out to you.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! Glad to hear she lived a happy loving life with you and your family though. <3


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww I'm so sorry; she lived a long and spoiled life. Rest in Peace Fiona.


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

im so sorry for your loss. she lived a wonderful life with you. RIP Fiona.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, kitties make a special place in our hearts and dig in. Because of this we will never really lose them, though laying them to rest is not easy by any means.

I lost my orange tiger tomcat to kidney failure, and though it has been 8 years since his passing, I still think of him and the impact he had on me; no girl could have wanted a better friend.

It sounds like Fiona was for you what Frisky was for me, and I wish I could give you a real hug, but a virtual one will have to do for now...

*HUG*


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. I do know how heavy your heart feels and how important it is to share this with others who will truly understand your loss.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone.......you are all so sweet...........  

Was so sick in my heart last night I just went to bed and couldn't face anything. Got up this morning, worked thru morning chores, got ready for work and am thankfully very busy so my mind doesn't dwell too long on the big hole in my life!!!

Everyday it will get better....... God made our hearts so that time and His grace will heal the hole. And one day I will get another feline who will not replace, but will need to be loved and cared for like my darling Fiona. I got her at a shelter and I believe 100% in loving and giving a second chance to ALL animals that need to be adopted. (that's why I ended up with two pogs............I couldn't say no when someone told me they needed to be rehomed!!!!)

God bless you all for your love and support! 

KathyTNY


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Fiona. As you saw, I lost my Windsor this weekend as well. I certainly do understand the pain that comes and hurts like it won't ever ebb. We know that it will, with time, but it makes it no easier during the present. I hope you will heal quickly and happily remember the time you had with Fiona with gladness, not sorrow.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm going to Petco later today to buy mealies-- I will buy a bag of kitty food and put it in the shelter food collection box in Fiona's name!


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I had to put my 20 year old cat Smokey to sleep in February because of kidney disease.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> I'm going to Petco later today to buy mealies-- I will buy a bag of kitty food and put it in the shelter food collection box in Fiona's name!


Oh that is soooo sweet of you! I read your post to my family and everyone was so touched and tears were in their eyes.

Thank You!!!!!

Kathy


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

I know I'm a couple days late but I want to say how sorry I am for your loss, I'm in tears right now cause I had to put my boy Spaz down in Nov due to cancer. I know Fiona is enjoying herself playing with all our four legged furballs that have crossed the rainbow bridge. It will get easier in time!!!


----------

